# AKG K518 LE headphone review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just picked up some limited edition AKG K518 headphones for when I go on a short 4day trip to Toronto later this month. 










After doing some testing and comparison to some of the other headphones I have laying around I am very impressed considering the $50 price tag.

They are rated at 32ohm
Sensitivity : 115db
Frequency response : 16Hz - 24kHz

The sound quality for the cost is really nice and I like the fit, I had to bend out the metal band so that they would not be so tight on my head but that seems to be part of the built in design as it did not look to stress the rubberized plastic that was around the band. 
The closed ear design makes it ideal for blocking out noise and the comfort of the ear pads is very nice.

The frequency range on these is very nice also and sounds way better than my previous portable Sennheizer HD 218 headphones. 
The bass is very clean and the highs are crisp and not shrill even at higher volumes. I also think the mids are very warm.

These headphones have been discontinued as they were a limited edition but there seems to be a lot of sellers that are now trying to clear them out at discounted pricing. As I said I got them for $50
They come in 8 different colors mine being black/yellow.


----------

